# 15mm Fortress by Kallistra



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hullo, here are pictures of a 15mm Fortress by Kallistra:





































Really nice set of modular castle walls. They're being sold as fitting for 10mm and 15mm, but really I think they don't really fit for 10mm figures. Goes very well with 15mm though.


I hope to get some more scenic pictures of the whole thing all together as well, depending on what the customer says about the current pictures. If I have to change something I'll do that and then take the scenic full pictures.  What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's ace!

It's almost a shame I have no use for one.... :shok:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks! And of course you do. All you need is a bunch of 15mm medieval minis. Have you accepted Lion Rampant in your life, Sir?  

...or fantasy miniatures of course. There's a kickstarter coming up for 15mm (or rather 18mm because people are really weird) fantasy things by Demon...something. Doesn't matter, first you have to fund the Dead Earth Games Stag&Bear KS anyway.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

So here's the fortress all set up on a quickly thrown together "gaming table". I was under a little time pressure, so couldn't get out all the rest of the terrain and throw little bits and pieces of vegetation on, but at least it works somewhat well to get an impression of what the thing looks like on a table.




























As you can see I added my little 10mm Thirty Years War figures to add some life. I was also curious about how they would scale with the fortress. According to Kallistra's website it's made for 10mm and 15mm sized figures. When I saw it I thought that it's way too big for 10mm and that it would go much better with 15mm, but looking at it with figures next to it and such I think that it scales rather well with 10mm. Doors probably are a bit large, but otherwise it seems like a nice fit.





























Hope you like it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> All you need is a bunch of 15mm medieval minis.


Nnnnngh! :crazy:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Nnnnngh! :crazy:


 Oh, come on! You want them, you know it!


----------

